
Ask HN: iOS and Android devs, do you prefer dependencies that build from source? - brian-armstrong
I&#x27;m trying to decide which is the lesser of two evils, to distribute a iOS&#x2F;Android library with prebuilt library artifacts or to impose a ~10 minute-long build on first build. I can make strong arguments either way.<p>From a security-minded perspective, building from source seems to always be the better option, but even still I suspect people don&#x27;t like the inconvenience of a long initial build when they want to try something out.<p>I suppose there are also alternatives. For example, I might only include the source in the project repo but then use Travis to build artifacts for releases so that most people receive artifacts from github&#x2F;maven&#x2F;cocoapods.<p>However, I can really only speculate which is best. If you have experience with this, I would love to hear about it.
======
kidmar
Until there's a stable Swift ABI I don't see a viable solution for binaries on
iOS...

